# untameable? Yeah right!



## Kirby_the_Tiel (Jul 2, 2012)

When we adopted Kirby we were told that he was nearly impossible to tame. 

I would like to see his previous owners explain these pictures to me!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

he's adorable!! no bird is untameable!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I agree! Any bird can be tamed, if you use the right method.


----------



## Kirby_the_Tiel (Jul 2, 2012)

Kirby is timid because he was abused by his past owner, but he has alot of potential and is very affectionate. We love him so much!


----------



## Philwalters (Feb 16, 2012)

Congratulations, patience is a virtue.


----------



## bubbleslove (May 27, 2012)

Kindness and Patience are very important ingredients ...... But Love is the Essence


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Patience, persistence, perseverance and loads of love will do the job


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

It's awesome seeing you rewarded with your hard work! I have to work on Bluestreak. He's very timid around me. I hope one day he'll join me at the computer for some treats with the handfeds


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Congrats he is adorable


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

That's wonderful. Go Kirby!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Great progress, Kirby is gorgeous


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm glad to hear and see  that things are going to well with Kirby. He is a cutie.


----------

